# That damn pop-up ad!



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, I really, no I mean REALLY, like this forum. It's better than all the others imho. But, all the ads and the 'busyness' of the design of the site causes it to take an annoyingly long time to load. Additionally, what is up with the Expat Banking pop-up ad that follows you from page to page and up and down when not logged in! aarrrrggghh


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Trailrunner said:


> Ok, I really, no I mean REALLY, like this forum. It's better than all the others imho. But, all the ads and the 'busyness' of the design of the site causes it to take an annoyingly long time to load. Additionally, what is up with the Expat Banking pop-up ad that follows you from page to page and up and down when not logged in! aarrrrggghh


I will point out your reaction to the forum administrator. He is generally interested in user experiences. I don't know what he can or will do about the banking ad. I hadn't seen it before. I guess I am always logged in.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't mind normal ads because I realize they enable the owners to make the site available at no charge. But I really, really, REALLY hate animated ads of any kind. There's nothing more distracting than something moving or flapping or flashing or popping up when you're trying to read or write. I have a very low opinion of advertisers who resort to such desperate, annoying means of calling attention to themselves.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

makaloco said:


> I don't mind normal ads because I realize they enable the owners to make the site available at no charge. But I really, really, REALLY hate animated ads of any kind. There's nothing more distracting than something moving or flapping or flashing or popping up when you're trying to read or write. I have a very low opinion of advertisers who resort to such desperate, annoying means of calling attention to themselves.


I agree. I always suspected they have a negative effect, because I avoid any company that resorts to annoying advertising.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

If you use Firefox Browser this add on will get rid of it. I did.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ad-blocker/


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have problems with the ads. What bothers me is the roll-over menus at the top. It seems that I can't get back to the main forum menu with hitting one of those roll-overs.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Apparently that ad doesn't work on Safari, either.

Woohoo!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I am OK with IE8 and Google Popup blocker.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I am OK with IE8 and Google Popup blocker.


 
I find the same thing with IE8 & the blocker. Didn't even realize that others had a problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I use a Mac with Firefox and another with Safari; neither have bothersome pop-ups.
Where there are ads, the ones with movement are very distracting; especially with my lousy eyes.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> I don't have problems with the ads. What bothers me is the roll-over menus at the top. It seems that I can't get back to the main forum menu with hitting one of those roll-overs.


Yes, I've had trouble getting used to the rollovers, too, and I'm embarrassed to admit how many times I've searched in vain for the Mexico forum link, only to discover that I've rolled over the "Expat Country News" menu by mistake.

BTW, my browser is Google Chrome, and I don't get popups, but I still get that irritating bank ad on the right with pages that flip every time I move between a thread and the list of topics. Again, I don't mind it being there, I just want it to hold still.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm using Chrome and never get popup ads, but somehow this one sneaks under the wire. As I said, when logged in, it doesn't show. Maybe it's not really a popup ad. . . the expat banking one, I mean. You can X it out and it's right back.

Yes, the bouncy ones are annoying too. If any company thinks I'd EVEN CONSIDER buying anything from them they are nutzzzzzzzzz. 

I agree about the rollover menus too. Also agree that ads pay the bills.

Apart from that, I have no opinion on the matter!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Trailrunner said:


> I'm using Chrome and never get popup ads, but somehow this one sneaks under the wire. As I said, when logged in, it doesn't show. Maybe it's not really a popup ad. . . the expat banking one, I mean. You can X it out and it's right back.
> 
> Yes, the bouncy ones are annoying too. If any company thinks I'd EVEN CONSIDER buying anything from them they are nutzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> ...


It's not a pop up; it's animated. And it's annoying.

At least it's not the kind that scrolls down the screen with you. I HATE those things.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Correct, it's not a popup but a Flash animation or similar housed on another server. Popups are essentially new windows that open in the browser, so you can tell the browser not to allow them. That doesn't work with this type of ad, which is more like a YouTube video embedded in the web page code to be "viewable" on the page via a link, when it's really located on the YouTube site.

It's actually a clever little ad, but it gets pretty old after the first few thousand times you see it.


----------

